# Breeders in New England? Northeast?



## A2Was (Jan 26, 2012)

(Re-posting to start it as a new thread.)

I am a looking to get a German Shepherd for my family here in Connecticut. Will prefer breeder within New England or NY/NJ. I have two young kids, ages 4 and 9. First and foremost, I am looking for a family dog that has a solid temperament and can be around other people, relative, and young children. While I am not planning on have a "show dog" or entering the dog in any type of shutzhund competition, I also want a dog that will protect my family when and if necessary. We live in a suburban, wooded area on 3 acres.


My biggest concern right now is what I am going to do with the dog during normal working hours as both I am my wife work. Until the dog gets a bit older and and I can find a suitable dog walker, I was planning on sending the dog to "doggie day care" at Dog Gone Smart in Norwalk, as it is close to my job. 

I would prefer a younger dog or puppy that could grow with my family, but am not sure if it should be a boy or girl. This would also be the first dog I have ever owned as an adult (owned a mix breed as a kid), but I am determined to do this "the right way" in regards to training.

Would also prefer the classic, red/yellow and black, short-haired, West German line of GSD.

Anyone have suggestions? I was told to go to Welcome to Haus Juris German Shepherd Dogs in Virginia, but I think it is just too far. This is a broad question, but I hoping someone can help who has had previous good experiences or knows of good reputations. Thanks!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There is a very big time GSD breeder in CT - probably WAY more than you need as far as prestige/price....so ......

Traumhof is in MA I think...uses Kirchental lines and from what I know from people who actually know her, should have what you are looking for....a female usually is what I recommend to people looking for a family companion - but again, dependant on the individual...there may be a few other WGSL breeders around, that I just can't think of off hte top of my head as well...

Lee


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

You could try Dee Clark at Vom Haus Mansfield -- she doesn't breed often, I think, but has some nice dogs.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm not familiar with breeders on the East coast, but I just have to ask... 

What does your username mean? A while back I saw a lot of license plates that started with "2WAS" and always wondered if it meant something.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey... you figured out how to start a new thread. Welcome to the board. You're not to far from me if you're in Norwalk... just a couple exits up on 95.

Anyways... There are some good working line breeders, but not too many great german show line breeders in the area. If I was going show line, I'd probably look up to Michigan or over to Illinois for one before staying in the immediate area.

I know of the breeder Lee (wolfstraum) mentioned in CT. Big operation, but haven't heard the best things about them. Very expensive. Our local paper did a nice big article about how great they are and what not about a year or two back, but I'm not impressed from what I've heard through the grapevine.

Here's another breeder right over the border in Harrison, NY if you want to take a look. I spoke with her a few years back and have met a few of her dogs. Not crazy expensive, typical show line prices from when I spoke to her. Nice dogs from the few I've met, but I didn't really see them in action. Might want to take a look. I believe they use some of the lines from that other big operation in CT that was mentioned or at least they have at some point.

NY German Shepherd Puppies Pups For Sale NY German Shepherds For Sale Dogs New York


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice website


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

A2Was said:


> While I am not planning on have a "show dog" or entering the dog in any type of shutzhund competition, I also want a dog that will protect my family when and if necessary.


Couple of things about this:
If you want a dog that is willing and ready to engage an intruder, you will have to do ongoing training. Your average, untrained GSD is perfectly willing to bark and look menacing, but if it's important to you that the dog physically fight off a bad guy, that requires a lot more training. You might want to consider purchasing a young adult that's already started in Personal Protection.


----------



## A2Was (Jan 26, 2012)

It's Just a shortened version of my first and last name. Two "A's" in my first name, Aaron, etc. No deeper meaning. : )


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

You can check out Noble Craft she in Canterbury CT the other end of the state here, but I beleive she has a couple older puppies, like 5 months old maybe? Just google her kennel name.

I'm in CT, and well what can I say, this state is rather 'lacking' in my opinion. There is also this one 
Do-Sa Shepherds | Stratford, CT 06614 who is in Stratford, but I don't really know anything about them. 

All I can say is , be wary who you deal with in CT


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

A2Was said:


> It's Just a shortened version of my first and last name. Two "A's" in my first name, Aaron, etc. No deeper meaning. : )


Ah, I see! I have a friend named Aaron who goes by the handle "Double A"... Even his mom calls him that.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Personally, I would NOT send a baby puppy to a doggie day care. I would find a reliable dog walker FIRST, before you get a puppy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

BlackGSD said:


> Personally, I would NOT send a baby puppy to a doggie day care. I would find a reliable dog walker FIRST, before you get a puppy.


Agreed. A herding breed and a bunch of dogs running around isn't always the best combination, at least in my experience.

Some dogs just don't appreciate constantly being nipped at while playing and I don't blame them.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

To be the devils advocate, I worked at a dog daycare and saw many shepherds that did great. Just find a place you trust and if something seems off, then figure something else out. I have left my girl at daycares before and she did fine.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

JakodaCD OA said:


> You can check out Noble Craft she in Canterbury CT the other end of the state here, but I beleive she has a couple older puppies, like 5 months old maybe? Just google her kennel name.


Please do contact Jen! She's a good friend and a passionate breeder. I believe she still has a couple puppies from her most recent litter that have been raised in the home, crate trained, extremely well socialized, etc.

Noble Craft Canine Dogs for Sale


Good luck in your search!


----------



## A2Was (Jan 26, 2012)

Appreciate everyone's feedback, so thanks.

Who should I be wary of in CT and why?




JakodaCD OA said:


> You can check out Noble Craft she in Canterbury CT the other end of the state here, but I beleive she has a couple older puppies, like 5 months old maybe? Just google her kennel name.
> 
> I'm in CT, and well what can I say, this state is rather 'lacking' in my opinion. There is also this one
> Do-Sa Shepherds | Stratford, CT 06614 who is in Stratford, but I don't really know anything about them.
> ...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

A2Was said:


> Who should I be wary of in CT and why?


You can't breeder bash on here, so if you've got something negative about a specific breeder, it needs to be done through private message. It's the rules of the board.

If you want to private message someone, click on their name and a pop down box will come up. Click "Send private message to..."


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

As Paul said, Breeder bashing isnt allowed, and I wouldn't do it anyway, when I said "be wary", I should have said more like 'be educated' there are good and not so good breeders in every breed and there is that here in CT.


----------

